# Difference between HED Jet 5 and Jet 5 Express



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

I see that Performance has Jet 5 wheels for $999, and they're listed as a Performance exclusive. When trying to do some research on the wheels, all the info I've found is for Jet 5 _Express_. I'm wondering if anyone knows what the differences are between the two, if any. 

The limited info on the Performance site makes no mention of SCT. Are these just an older version of the Jet 5s?

Something else I found confusing, is that there are 2 different sites for HED wheels - one is at hedcycling.com, and the other is hedwheels.com. The content is different between the sites. 

Any info would be appreciated. At $1000, plus today's $100 discount is making these look awfully tempting. Too good to be true?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

The 5 is the standard 23mm rim. Competitive cyclist has the Jet 6+ on sale for $999, a much better deal. Newer, wider rim. The difference between the 5 and express was hubs and spokes. With the 6+ you get the sonic hubs and cx-ray spokes.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

If you're thinking about buying from CC or its sister site Backcountry: I was contacted by someone at BC after my order. He said that if I'm looking for "bigger" (i assume higher priced) items like bikes and rims....to call him first as he and CC/BC have room to negotiate. 

I bet you can beat those prices down a bit more...

"


I am Joe with Backcountry.com. I’m reaching out because I saw your order come through on the site, and I wanted to thank you for being a part of the Backcountry community. My role here is to provide 1 on 1 service to select customers, and I’m always available in case you have questions about gear, sizing, placing an order or if you need help once you’ve received one. Please let me know you’ve received this and feel free to reach out at any point to let me know how I can help. I look forward to working with you in the future! Have a great week!



Best wishes,



Joe



Description: Description: Description: cid



JOE TORREANO

Expert Gearhead

Office: 1-800-409-4502 ext. 4696

[email protected]"


----------



## TuffNuts (Dec 30, 2015)

9W9W said:


> If you're thinking about buying from CC or its sister site Backcountry: I was contacted by someone at BC after my order. He said that if I'm looking for "bigger" (i assume higher priced) items like bikes and rims....to call him first as he and CC/BC have room to negotiate.
> 
> I bet you can beat those prices down a bit more...
> 
> ...


+1 for this. Be certain to mention the opportunity to go through Active Junky to receive 10% back as well as suggest to them you don't like paying shipping costs. Every order the reps process earns them points and will do everything in their power to be the avenue through which you order.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank for the helpful info. It does sound like the 6+ is the way to go. Glad I waited before pulling the trigger. Will definitely give CC a shot, and see how flexible they're willing to be on price.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

999 is a good price. I picked up a set of jet 5's a couple years ago for 1079 on a sale and love them.

Any idea if the Jet 6+ will fit on a venge? Might be worth picking up and giving my Jet 5s to my dad. 

Let us know how flexible they are with that price too.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

Will do. I see that CC has a 10 percent off discount code through the end of the month, which means I'm placing my order right now.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

jayteepee said:


> Will do. I see that CC has a 10 percent off discount code through the end of the month, which means I'm placing my order right now.


Were you able to get the code to work? the Jan10 on keeps telling me it is expired.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

stevesbike said:


> The 5 is the standard 23mm rim. Competitive cyclist has the Jet 6+ on sale for $999, a much better deal. Newer, wider rim. The difference between the 5 and express was hubs and spokes. With the 6+ you get the sonic hubs and cx-ray spokes.


That is close but a little off. The Jet 5's also have CX-Ray Spokes and Sonic Hubs (what HED brand HUB is named). They have 54mm profile carbon fairings (non-structural...same as all Jets) and only come in 18/24 spoke configuration. Comes with a Sonic Hub (alloy body). They used to be called "Express" but were dropped when they revamped the Jet lineup with the addition of C2+ rims and the "Jet Black" brake tracks.

HED 6's come in a variety of trims. Regular or Plus (C2 23mm or C2+ 25mm wide rims). You can get regular Sonic hubs or if you get the FR (Flame Rouge) version come with carbon body hubs (for weight savings). The fairing profile is 60mm and you can get them as regular spoke build (18/24) or a Stallion Build (24/28...I think) for heavier riders up to 225lbs per their website. 

I have a set of Jet 5 Express....very good wheel for the money especially on the used market (that's where I scored mine).

Also, to the OP, there are 2 different HED websites because one is North America and the other is for International sales/distributors. 

I agree if you can get the 6+ for $999 that is a much better deal..as long as they fit your bike (some TT bikes with the under BB brake calipers have clearance issues and some road bikes have narrower clearances too....like a 2014 SS EVO Frame as I learned the hard way trying to run 25mm tires .


----------



## BP Express (Jan 7, 2017)

The HED Jet 5's that I received from Performance have lower quality non-Sapim spokes. That seems to be the primary difference from the Jet 5's sold elsewhere. Kind of annoying, but you get what you pay for.


----------

